# My Stash



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought mine was really big till i seen some other ladies


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice! Yours is bigger than mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What brand makes those first pallets of eyeshadows? I keep seeing pictures of them and the colors look really pretty.


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Nice! Yours is bigger than mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What brand makes those first pallets of eyeshadows? I keep seeing pictures of them and the colors look really pretty._

 
They are SLEEK PALETTES you can only buy them in the uk in superdrugs but i order them online from :  Alice and Jo's havesentials - Home | Alice and Jo's havesentials.


----------



## n_c (Jul 23, 2010)

nice stash!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

nice shadows


----------

